# Proper use of Power Strips



## ruinexplorer (Jul 2, 2010)

Working in Las Vegas, we tend to get a bit more scrutiny by OSHA and other regulatory departments. While many of us think that we are doing things right, in several discussions in these forums it got me to thinking, are we forgetting some of the little things. Here's an article on the proper use and limitations of power strips (relocatable power taps). Here are a couple more articles on compliance. link link


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 2, 2010)

Too many times I see high school directors and even some "pro" misuse these, most often i see them misused in our little black box theater, which happens to have all Edison plugs, so unfortunately they become two-fers i will make sure to forward the page so he may also view what should be done with these.


----------



## Tex (Jul 2, 2010)

DuckJordan said:


> unfortunately they become two-fers i will make sure to forward the page so he may also view what should be done with these.


If the load placed on the power strip is within the acceptable UL rating for that strip and the strip is plugged directly into the branch circuit, why would that be bad? From the links posted, it looks like it wouldn't be a problem from an OSHA standpoint.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 2, 2010)

More "nanny-state; must protect the idiots too stupid to protect themselves; anti-Darwinism" at work here. If I'm powering ten LED fixtures that draw a rated maximum of 1A each, I have no issue with plugging power strips together, or into an extension cord of 12/3 SO with NEMA 5-15 ends.


> ... they [power strips] are not to be series-connected to other RPTs or connected to extension cords.


So it's better to have four, five, or six individual extension cords running from the devices to a power strip plugged into the wall?

Can I use one of these, 


Electronics Plus - Hard to find parts and accessories, available and ready to ship!
and plug six five-way power strips into it, then run thirty extension cords?

/rant off


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 2, 2010)

Tex said:


> If the load placed on the power strip is within the acceptable UL rating for that strip and the strip is plugged directly into the branch circuit, why would that be bad? From the links posted, it looks like it wouldn't be a problem from an OSHA standpoint.



No but he tends to plug Ellipsoidals and Fresnels all lamped at 750 watts.


----------



## cdcarter (Jul 2, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> So it's better to have four, five, or six individual extension cords running from the devices to a power strip plugged into the wall?
> 
> Can I use one of these,
> and plug six five-way power strips into it, then run thirty extension cords?
> /rant off



Those would all still be classified as mixed daisy-chaining and be against the UL listing instructions. An RPT has to be connected directly to the branch circuit and have the low-power unit plugged directly in.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 2, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> More "nanny-state; must protect the idiots too stupid to protect themselves; anti-Darwinism" at work here. If I'm powering ten LED fixtures that draw a rated maximum of 1A each, I have no issue with plugging power strips together, or into an extension cord of 12/3 SO with NEMA 5-15 ends.
> 
> 
> So it's better to have four, five, or six individual extension cords running from the devices to a power strip plugged into the wall?
> ...



Being that we have to abide by OSHA and the definitions that they set, no, you cannot do either of these examples. Well, you could as long as you want to risk a fine. Also, in the picture you are showing something that can be discussed in another example of OSHA regulations since that is not a RPT.

I agree that it is a means to protect the less educated, but that doesn't buy anyone an exemption. Since I am not the AHJ for anyone's facility, nor am I an inspector who can issue fines, I cannot give definite advice on where anyone will be limited in their use of RPTs. Since these are official documents, please be aware of how you do use this type of equipment.


----------

